# ADN - Andromeda Metals



## System (16 August 2010)

Adelaide Resources Limited (ADN) is an ASX listed company focusing on mineral exploration for gold, copper and uranium deposits.

Adelaide Resources currently has interests in 25 exploration licenses, covering over 8,000 sq km within South Australia, the Northern Territory and Queensland. 

http://www.adelaideresources.com.au


----------



## burglar (26 November 2010)

Unbelievable, no replies for a company this good! :shake:

They're in trading halt, it could be good news! (Or not)
They have excellent prospects.

Rover1 in Northern Territory
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101014/pdf/31t3k66xd00cbs.pdf
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100920/pdf/31slvwwb8hdbwy.pdf

Copper Triangle, Yorke Peninsula, South Australia
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100720/pdf/31rdrg9r0x9jdz.pdf

AS ALWAYS Do Your Own Research


----------



## burglar (6 December 2010)

burglar said:


> Unbelievable, no replies for a company this good! :shake:
> 
> They're in trading halt, it could be good news! (Or not)
> They have excellent prospects.
> ...




ADN_Adelaide Resources shares a boundary with WGR
Rover1 straddles the boundary.

Westgold`s Third Discovery in the Rover Field
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101206/pdf/31vdvgw7wnpvwz.pdf

I have a smallish interest in ADN securities but no securities of WGR


----------



## burglar (9 December 2010)

Yess !! :thankyou:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101209/pdf/31vh77m4pclwc3.pdf




I have a smallish interest in ADN securities but no securities of WGR


----------



## burglar (18 January 2011)

Drilling underway at Willamulka Copper/Gold Project near the Copper Triangle, Yorke Peninsula SA

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110118/pdf/41w7jdlydvxjz8.pdf




I have an interest in ADN !


----------



## burglar (28 February 2011)

burglar said:


> Drilling underway at Willamulka Copper/Gold Project near the Copper Triangle, Yorke Peninsula SA



Some assays are in.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20110228/pdf/41x3k2cncdjj7k.pdf






holding ADN


----------



## burglar (10 March 2011)

ADN-Adelaide Resources elects to dilute its interest in Uranium JV

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01160547


----------



## vas77d (7 February 2012)

what's the current story with the company and share price?


----------



## WRONG'UN (7 February 2012)

The share price is going down - what else do you need to know?

Sorry for sounding cynical, but I've lost money giving the fundamentals more say than the price action.

This chart looks like another dog, HOG.


----------



## burglar (19 March 2012)

WRONG'UN said:


> This chart looks like another dog, HOG.




Until today, ... that is!


----------



## burglar (12 April 2012)

I guess this is the end of the "Copper Triangle"!


http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01286855


----------



## burglar (5 June 2012)

More Copper at Paskeville

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01303223

I am holding ADN!


----------



## burglar (5 July 2012)

"Compelling Exploration Target identified at Paskeville"

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01311914


----------



## burglar (9 July 2012)

Shareholder Share Purchase Plan:

$2k, $5k, $10k or $15K SHARES at 4.5 cents, a 12.5% discount

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01312528


----------



## burglar (17 October 2012)

PASKEVILLE UPCOMING DRILLING PLANS AND GEOPHYSICAL RESULTS.

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01344251


----------



## burglar (27 November 2012)

22 Metres At 1.14% Copper at Wombat Prospect - Moonta SA :

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01359833

Disc: Holding again.


----------



## burglar (28 November 2012)

Highlights:
● High grade Moonta copper plays to dominate forward expenditure and focus
● Mid-December decision to prioritize multiple Moonta Cu drill targets
● New 2013 gold campaign on SA’s Eyre Peninsula after 10 year hiatus

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01361241



Disc: Holding


----------



## burglar (18 March 2013)

Buried Treasure Discovered In Historic Moonta Project Data:

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130318/pdf/42dqt4k4qt2q5x.pdf


----------



## burglar (15 April 2013)

Further Significant Copper Intercepts At Paskeville

Read more:





Disc. holding a few


----------



## burglar (18 April 2013)

burglar said:


> Further Significant Copper Intercepts At Paskeville
> 
> 
> Disc. holding a few




Substantial High Grade Copper Intersections At Alford West:

Read more:


----------



## burglar (24 April 2013)

Third Quarter Cashflow Report:

Read more:


----------



## burglar (26 April 2013)

Trading Halt - awaiting significant exploration results.


----------



## burglar (30 April 2013)

burglar said:


> Trading Halt - awaiting significant exploration results.




EXCEPTIONAL HIGH GRADE COPPER AND GOLD INTERSECTIONS
AT ALFORD WEST PROSPECT – MOONTA PROJECT, SA:

Read more:


----------



## burglar (30 April 2013)

burglar said:


> EXCEPTIONAL HIGH GRADE COPPER AND GOLD INTERSECTIONS
> AT ALFORD WEST PROSPECT – MOONTA PROJECT, SA:
> 
> Read more:




Now up 304%

I'm excited!


----------



## Anmar (30 April 2013)

burglar said:


> Now up 304%
> 
> I'm excited!




ADN closed at $0.200 or up 376% - where to from here!


----------



## So_Cynical (30 April 2013)

Anmar said:


> where to from here!




Congrats to the holders...i actually looked at this last week, came away uninspired...there's a lot of copper and a bit of Gold around Moonta, been mined out now for quite a while, for me the drill results are a bit uninspiring, the hits are all close to surface but so far i cant see it getting mined on the current results..the ore body isn't big enough.


----------



## burglar (30 April 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Congrats to the holders...i actually looked at this last week, came away uninspired...there's a lot of copper and a bit of Gold around Moonta, been mined out now for quite a while, for me the drill results are a bit uninspiring, the hits are all close to surface but so far i cant see it getting mined on the current results..the ore body isn't big enough.




Alford West is well north of Moonta. :






Disclosure: no longer a holder!!


----------



## burglar (1 May 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> ... the ore body isn't big enough.




Media Release - Alford West Discovery:

“We now see obvious potential to grow this deposit along strike and at depth, and we are confident
of the tremendous potential to discover more high grade lodes in the broader, three kilometre long
geochemical anomaly defined by the historic WMC (see** below) auger geochemistry.”


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2013)

burglar said:


> We now see obvious potential to grow this deposit along strike and at depth




Its 2 good holes with 1 half decent hole adjacent and dud (very low grade) holes all around except in 1 direction.

So the area open at depth so far is maybe 100 meters by 130 meters, open at depth below 80 meters and open to one side only and running under the 4 Transverse one holes that hit next to nothing....The potential for this ore body to be significant is not significant IMO.
~


----------



## burglar (1 May 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> Its 2 good holes with 1 half decent hole adjacent and dud (very low grade) holes all around except in 1 direction.
> 
> So the area open at depth so far is maybe 100 meters by 130 meters, open at depth below 80 meters and open to one side only and running under the 4 Transverse one holes that hit next to nothing....The potential for this ore body to be significant is not significant IMO.
> ~



Hi S_C,

I was just checking if we were talking about the same deposit.
I can easily agree with you, as that report was a
_media release _constructed by Field Public Relations.

Time will tell.

Meanwhile, I have exited my modest position 
(which has been in the bottom draw for three years) 
with a large proportion of my seed capital back in hand.

I am content!


----------



## So_Cynical (1 May 2013)

burglar said:


> Meanwhile, I have exited my modest position
> (which has been in the bottom draw for three years)
> with a large proportion of my seed capital back in hand.
> 
> I am content!




I would also be content with that result...well done.


----------



## burglar (8 May 2013)

So_Cynical said:


> I would also be content with that result...well done.




Maiden Alford West Program Completed Follow Up Drilling Plan:

Read Report:

I'm not done with ADN just yet.
The latest report has not supported the Share Price.
I'll be learning patience ... and then looking to re-enter!


----------



## System (28 December 2016)

On December 28th, 2016, Adelaide Resources Limited changed its name to Andromeda Metals Limited.


----------



## greggles (29 July 2019)

ADN up 48% so far today and up from 0.5c to 3.6c in the last three months.

I haven't been following this company at all so I'm still trying to get my head around its operations but what follows is a quick summary:

The company's primary focus is the Poochera Halloysite-Kaolin Project JV with Minotaur Exploration in South Australia. Here's the Overview as outlined in the Company's Investor Presentation dated 16 May 2019:

World class halloysite-kaolin deposit
Estimated short timeframe to production
Long mine life
Companies in several countries interested in purchasing Direct Shipping Ore (DSO)
Indicative off-take agreements for >200,000 tpa processed mineral
Commercial scale approval trials in progress for DSO and processed mineral
High Purity Alumina (HPA) testwork proved a 99.99% (4N) feedstock in a single stage
Numerous opportunities for halloysite in emerging nanotechnology applications
JORC 2012 Resource Estimate for Carey's Well

Total 20Mt* of “bright white” kaolinised granite 

Halloysite component of 9.7Mt
Extensive drilling campaign just completed and sample analysis in progress
*Total resource adjusted due to updated bulk density measurements
*
Recent announcements*

30 May 2019: *Drilling at Carey's Well Extends  Halloysite-Kaolin Mineralised Zone*

The aircore drilling program at Poochera is now complete with a total of 3,265 metres drilled, predominately at Carey's Well.
Initial observations of white kaolin in the drillholes suggests that the kaolinised mineralisation has extended beyond the current resource boundary by up to 300 metres to the north‐east, 100 metres to the south and 200 metres to the east.
Closer spaced infill drilling within the current projected pits undertaken during this drill program will provide a better understanding of the lithology and mineralisation environment for mine design planning and future feasibility studies at Carey's Well.
18 July 2019: *China Visit Confirms Significant Demand for Halloysite-Kaolin DSO and Dry-Processed Product*

A visit to China in late June by ADN representatives has confirmed a significant demand for both halloysite‐kaolin ore and dry‐processed product by a number of Chinese customers.
Three potential DSO customers confirmed a strong and growing requirement for raw ore to feed their processing plants due to a large gap in market supply.
Testing of a number of dry‐processed samples in the UK*, China and Japan has confirmed the potential for Carey's Well dry‐processed material as a final product for ceramic applications.
A 100,000tpa non‐binding offtake Letter of Intent for dry‐processed product has been signed by one potential Chinese customer, with others anticipated to be received.
29 July 2019: *Additional Offtake for Dry-Processed Halloysite-Kaolin Product*

New non‐binding offtake Letters of Intent (LOI) received from potential customers for dry‐processed halloysite‐kaolin product now total307,000tpa.
Anpeak China, a leader in specialty minerals, has signed a LOI for 120,000tpa, Weifang Engers Ceramics 50,000tpa, Guangzhou Changying Trade 30,000tpa, Guangzhou Jinghui Ceramic Material 5,000tpa and Foshan Mei Zhi Hui Ceramic Material 2,000tpa.
This is in addition to the 100,000tpa LOI signed by China Mineral Processing Group previously announced on 18 July 2019.
Looks like things are firming up for Andromeda Metals at Poochera. I need to do more research on this but it looks good.


----------



## peter2 (29 July 2019)

Considerable interest in ADN atm.


----------



## greggles (31 July 2019)

ADN has been quizzed by the ASX over its Monday announcement, specifically when the company became aware of the non‐binding offtake Letters of Intent referred to in the announcement.

Although the company's response seems OK, this part of their reply was interesting:


> The Company could possibly continue to receive more LOI's from potential customers as twenty companies in total were provided with samples to test during a recent visit to China.




So there could be further announcements regarding additional LOIs in the near future.


----------



## greggles (12 August 2019)

Andromeda Metals continuing to make gains during August.

On 5 August the company announced that it has executed a binding Sale and Purchase Agreement with Westgold Resources to sell its Rover Copper‐Gold Project for a total cash consideration of $650,000. A nice little chunk of change to add to the kitty.

ADN up another 18.2% to 5.2c today and up a total of 48.57% so far this month.


----------



## greggles (16 August 2019)

greggles said:


> So there could be further announcements regarding additional LOIs in the near future.




Yep. ADN placed in a trading halt today.


> In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 17.1, we request an immediate trading halt in the Company’s securities pending an announcement in respect to additional offtake letters of intent for halloysite-kaolin received from potential customers.
> 
> The Company requests that the trading halt end on the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Tuesday 20 August 2019, or when the anticipated announcement referred to above is released to the market.
> 
> The Company is not aware of any reason why the trading halt should not be granted, nor of any other information necessary to inform the market about the trading halt.




All will be revealed on Tuesday.


----------



## greggles (19 August 2019)

Announcement out this morning:

New non‐binding offtake Letters of Intent (LOI) have been received from potential customers for Direct Shipping Ore (DSO) halloysite‐kaolin product totalling 405,000tpa. 

Longyan Kaolin China, a world leader in specialty halloysite‐kaolin minerals for the ceramics industry, has signed a LOI for 200,000tpa of DSO. 

Beihai Kaolin, which has one of China’s largest capacity kaolin processing facilities, has also signed a LOI for 200,000tpa of DSO. 

Yamada Toshio Shoten in Japan has signed a LOI for 5,000tpa of DSO for their Japanese operation that supplies the domestic high‐value ceramics market. 

All potential customers confirmed an indicative product pricing range of AU$115 – AU$140/t CIF. 

This is in addition to the 307,000tpa of LOI’s signed by Chinese companies for dry‐processed mineral (ASX announcement 29 July 2019 – ‘Additional Offtake for Dry‐Processed Halloysite‐Kaolin Product’), and for 208,000tpa of wet‐processed mineral (ASX announcement 25 June 2018 – ‘Chinese Demand for Carey’s Well Halloysite Kaolin Grows’). 
That's a total of 712,000tpa confirmed at an indicative pricing range of AU$115 - AU$140/t CIF. Unsurprisingly this has seen ADN's share price spike by 28% to 6.4c this morning. 

Things shaping up nicely for ADN now.


----------



## barney (19 August 2019)

greggles said:


> Things shaping up nicely for ADN now.




10 Bagger in just over 3 months … If only we all had crystal balls


----------



## myrtie100 (23 August 2019)




----------



## Jack Aubrey (1 October 2019)

Entered for the October 2019 tipping comp.

Getting a bit of a hammering by profit takers on September 30 and Oct 1 after release of the Scoping Study for their Poochera Kaolin-Halloysite deposit, but the SS shows an outstanding resource and a very quick path to production and revenue.  ADN also has gold resources and is well set up to fund the development of a first stage extraction project without further CR.  I have this as long-term (1-2 yrs) hold but short-term market sentiment may change to very positive once current fog clears.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (30 October 2019)

Despite being thumped in October (a tiny unexpected CR and silly games), I'm tipping ADN again for November in the hope of an announcement on binding offtakes (or anything really) that will put a new rocket under the SP.  I'm over weight in this stock so this is now personal.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (1 November 2019)

I haven't been following ADN as long as others here, but I do hold and thought I'd update.  All of this fundy info comes from the company website, particular their recent ANNs, including the Scoping Study released on 30 September.

As you can see from the earlier posts in this thread, ADN was a gold and copper explorer (under the name Adelaide Resources) before it switched its main focus to their Kaolin (clay) deposits on the Eyre Pennisular.  They still hold most of their original gold and copper permits and are currently in the process of expanding the JORC resource estimate for the kaolin deposit at Poochera ("Carey's Well") ( and some satellite deposits they hold called Camel Lake and Tomney East.)  The Poochera operation is a JV with Minotaur Exploration (ASX:MEP) but ADN is running the show and has the option to buy out the MEP stake in the future..

ADN has recently done a (small) Capital Raising to fund a Feasibility Study and environmental work.  Their stated ambition is to bring Carey's Well into production within two years.  This is a very low capex project (<$20M?)and the recent CR and options (Nov 2020 with a strike price of 1.2 cents) is believed to be sufficient to get the project into into production.  The "mine"  is very simple - little overburden, no blasting, just scoop up the clay, sift out the sand and send it to the local port for export.  There's at east 30 years of production of this kaolin from the Carey's Well deposit alone and that will almost certainly be expanded with the reassessment currently underway.

So why has this got (some) people excited?

Clays ain't clays. Firstly, Kaolin is an aluminium-silicate clay and, in higher, whiter, grades, is the main feedstock for the fine and industrial porcelain industry.  ADN's kaolin is of the highest, whitest, grade.  Certain types of kaolin are also used in paper manufacture and as additives to paint.  ADN's kaolin fits the bill. Traditional high quality kaolin producers have largely either exhausted their supply (after >2000 years of production, this is probably inevitable) or are being closed for environmental/planning reasons as Chinese cities expand.  ADN is in discussion with at least 20 end-users in China, Japan and Europe, and has non-binding off-take letters from several of them.  Export grade kaolin sells for around $300 per tonne.

Moreover, these high quality kaolin clays contain a proportion of the makings for HPA (High Purity Aluminium) - for which there is an expanding market, especially in the battery market. Different grades (purity) of HPA feedstock sell at different prices. ADN believes it can get to Grade 4 in one processing cycle. That sells for USD3,000 per tonne.

Wait, there's more!.  The HPA component in ADN's Poochera deposits has been tested to be present mainly as Halloysite - a tubular "nano structure" form that, apart from being highly suitable as the basis for HPA production, has the scientific world particularly excited as a POSSIBLE basis for everything from slow-release cancer drugs, hydrogen storage, molecular seives and even CO2 recovery.  The Halloysite in ADN's kaolin ranges up to 30%. As far as I can tell, the market for pure Halloysite right now is pretty small, being mainly used as lab product and for some catalysts.

ADN’s pivot to Kaolin/Halloysite coincided with the appointment of James Marsh as MD. He has thirty years experience in this industry and is seen by many people as the key to ADN’s potential. ADN recently confirmed a research partnership with the University of Newcastle on uses of Halloysite in Hydrogen storage. The Federal Government chipped in $100,000 for this research (I guess nobody told them that renewables were involved).

ADN currently has a market cap $60.6M and is trading at around 4.3 cents PS (after closing at 7.5 cents a few weeks ago). It was at 0.5 cents on 1 May this year, giving canny long-term holders a nice 15x value increase if they sold at the peak.

As I see it, the positives about this stock are:

extremely high grade resource with huge volume – possibly “the best in the world”
very low capex requirement and quick timeline to reach production of first stage kaolin for export
highly respected management with good contacts in the market/s
potential for different products into different markets, some of them booming (batteries) and some blue-sky (Halloysite nano tubes)
other (copper and gold) assets – maybe as backup assets for financing processing if things go boom?
supportive (SA State) government which sees potential for allied business and regional development.
The downsides are:


no binding offtakes (yet)
as a small-cap mining stock, with recent buy-in from “sophs”, it is subject to “funny business” (I would not allege share price manipulation, oh no) and the price does react strangely to news (it fell on the release of a very positive SS and a small cap raise -12% dilution - recently).
at some stage the JV partnership will need to be resolved (buy out?) with the possible need for more cash
The DFS and environmental approvals, as well as resource enlargement, are still in progress
Other ASX companies in the Kaolin/HPA/Halloysite business include:

ASX:ATC $93m MC HPA from Kaolin plant construction
ASX:A4N ~$84m MC HPA from industrial waste Pilot Plant construction
ASX:KRR ~ $39m MC
ASX:AXE ~$26m MC Halloysite + lots of other interesting prospects
ASX:MSE ~$16m MC
ASX:FYI ~$15m MC
ASX:MEP ~ $18m MC diverse mineral exposure to ADN via JV

It is worth looking at the stories of these companies, especially regarding the size and quality of their resource, their path to production and how they see their markets.

There are few other micro cap plays currently singing from the HPA songsheet.

I don’t know (of course) if the current ADN price represents a short- or medium- term trading opportunity or whether this is just one to watch for 2020/21. I’m in up to my armpits. *This is certainly not investment advice.*

Strangely, there do seem to be a couple of knowledgeable posters on the HC ADN threads (as well as the usual P&D crowd and 100+ opinionated nobodies who know more than company management). I’m sure you’ll easily work out which is which.

Happy to be corrected on any of the above and to hear others’ views about ADN or the Kaolin/HPA/Halloysite field in general.


----------



## Slimfb (17 November 2019)

Hi All, new on here, I have a few ADN ... hope it's ok to leave this here, James Marsh interview :


----------



## barney (17 November 2019)

Slimfb said:


> Hi All, new on here, I have a few ADN ... hope it's ok to leave this here




Absolutely Slim  ... Information is what ASF is all about ... Good luck with the trade!


----------



## Jack Aubrey (17 November 2019)

Slimfb said:


> Hi All, new on here, I have a few ADN ... hope it's ok to leave this here, James Marsh interview :




Hi Slim - ADN has a unique story (and a great leader in James Marsh) as well as some quite remarkable financial projections (an IRR of >150% according to the SS).  Just be warned that, like all "penny stocks", the share price can be quite volatile and can respond counter-intuitively to good news.  It may be a bumpy ride at times (although the past few days have been thrilling).  My guess (and it is a guess) is that once substantial offtake agreements are signed, things may move quite quickly and FOMO (Fear Of Missing Out) may drive unsustainably rapid rises that will certainly be followed by corrections due to profit taking.  

Good luck!


----------



## Slimfb (18 November 2019)

ADN & 'unique' certainly go together IMO, I have been in well over a year, started at 0.5c & now average 1c.  Great interview in the above post, JM is the man for the job & with the very high quality deposit (which is rare) 'clay' halloysite etc I am very confident & happy to leave in the bottom draw for a while.  The ASX will behave as it does down at this end of the market inc ups & downs for other reasons, traders, profit taking etc. Interesting times ahead, all just my own humble opinion for what it's worth.


----------



## frugal.rock (2 December 2019)

Good one Slim.
I also have my eyes on a new halloysite kaolin prospect.
Keeping me cards cLose to me chest at the moment Regarding the name of the highly Speculative stock.
F.Rock


----------



## Slimfb (2 December 2019)

frugal.rock said:


> Good one Slim.
> I also have my eyes on a new halloysite kaolin prospect.
> Keeping me cards cLose to me chest at the moment Regarding the name of the highly Speculative stock.
> F.Rock



Good luck with whoever it is, I'll stick with ADN, my retirement plan


----------



## charlsie (2 December 2019)

after watching the video, I took a small position. between this and mincor, i hope things go well for both.
Frugal, that's pretty cool


----------



## freebird54 (4 December 2019)

Great information thank you, one of my better performers in over 50 years. but what would I know?


----------



## peter2 (5 February 2020)

As for ADN, my nominated selection for the Feb comp. I look at the chart now and ask why did I select it? 
_Weekly Chart:_ What has happened and what's happening now? 
It's hard to miss the massive impulsive move from 0.01 to 0.08. That's the main feature. Price has fallen as lots of temporary holders (traders) sold to take profits. +700% who wouldn't have sold some to lock in some profit. Since then price has gone sideways. Interestingly, this sideways range sits on the 50% level of the prior big swing up. The green box marks the 50 - 62% buy zone. 
From the weekly chart the next BO-HR is >0.057

_Daily Chart_: Shows the rising lows quite nicely. This looks like more accumulation at these levels. Towards the end of Jan there was a daily rally that hit the old high at 0.057 and at the EOM price was back at the 50% level (buy zone) of this small daily rally. 

So I thought ADN would be a good candidate for the Feb comp. I hope it holds this level for a few days before powering higher and eventually breaking through the RL at 0.057. If price closes below 0.04 then my hopes are dashed. Or are they? Perhaps some sneaky insto trader will push prices below 0.04 and buy all the retail stop loss sell orders before letting the price go up. I'll be watching.


----------



## peter2 (26 February 2020)

ADN's price is holding up well in the latest market selloff. Needs some news to get moving higher again. My pick for the Mar20 monthly comp.


----------



## Slimfb (3 March 2020)

Coffee with Samso Part 2  :


----------



## tinhat (4 September 2020)

Another Samso interview



Those unfamiliar with Samso, he is a fashion guru!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (20 September 2020)

and another one:
Andromeda Metals Limited is an emerging industrial minerals company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange with a vision of becoming the world’s leading supplier of high-grade halloysite-kaolin.

_- Andromeda Metals is a low capex, short payback period, large scale potential Halloysite- Kaolin miner 
- You already use Kaolin in a vast number of applications, every day
- Global supply of high-quality halloysite-kaolin is reducing
- Andromeda will be the largest supplier of Halloysite-Kaolin and nanotechnology materials in the world_

❑ Various levels of halloysite % products from the Great White and Hammerhead deposits being tested in a range of construction products 
❑ Addition levels as low as 1kg/m3 of *concrete *show clear positive benefits in handling and strength









						Andromeda Metals - Hidden Gems Webinar Presentation – ShareCafe
					

Presenter – James Marsh – MD – Andromeda Metals Limited is an emerging industrial minerals company listed on the Australian Securities Exchange with a vision of becoming the world's leading supplier of high-grade halloysite-kaolin.




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## tinhat (28 September 2020)

Stock price is doing well. At some time it will be due for a pull-back. That might be tomorrow or a couple of weeks. Plenty of opportunity to enter I would think. DYOR.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (28 September 2020)

tinhat said:


> Stock price is doing well. At some time it will be due for a pull-back. That might be tomorrow or a couple of weeks. Plenty of opportunity to enter I would think. DYOR.
> 
> View attachment 112337



A well timed post @tinhat. ADN went into a trading halt late today pending the release of an indicative  Mineral Resource for the Hammerhead Kaolin Prospect.  It will be interesting to see whether there is a retrace/sell off after a (probably very positive) announcement as happened several times last FY or whether the market greets it the same way as the Poochera resource upgrade and the recent cement additive  announcement.  I'd personally welcome a bit of a retrace but am beginning to think we are in the process of a genuine re-rate.  The volumes involved over the past two weeks have been well above average and some large parcels have gone through.  I can't complain as I threw the kitchen sink at this one last year and only have a few washers and tap fittings left.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 September 2020)

Jack Aubrey said:


> ... I can't complain as I threw the kitchen sink at this one last year and only have a few washers and tap fittings left.



 good plug . Hope it doesn't go down the drain.


----------



## charlsie (28 September 2020)

after seeing the video interviews and doing a little research, i followed jack in when i sold my BHP shares and bought ADN. I'm in the process of reading a lot of Skates dump it here posts to try and work it out as to when or even if i should sell down my holdings. The trading halt is just the company following protocol and the only thing i think it could do is take momentum out of the recent run up. Looking at the number of buyers compared to sellers, it seems to favour the sp increasing. confirmational bias is running hot in my thoughts at the moment though


----------



## tinhat (13 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> good plug . Hope it doesn't go down the drain.



That's not a valuable post IMHO. 

I recall you posting something in the KZA thread about their office location. Not much to do about anything really.  

I'm happy to throw my money at this. DYOR. I took profit at the top but I'm wanting to increase my exposure. $0.15 seems like a reasonable price to me but I am over invested at the moment. DYOR.


----------



## charlsie (13 October 2020)

might not be valuable, but i had a chuckle


----------



## Dona Ferentes (13 October 2020)

tinhat said:


> That's not a valuable post IMHO.



whilst in YHO it has no value, let me put it another way. Kaolin ...  HPA .... halloysite.  







> Kaolin increases the durability, smoothness and whiteness of ceramics, it is used in the production of fibreglass and it also increases the gloss, smoothness, brightness and ink absorbency of paper and packaging. There are also ‘blue-sky’ market opportunities, such as for use as a feedstock to make high purity alumina (HPA) and metakaolin for the construction industry. Thanks to metakaolin’s excellent binding properties, it allows for the production of high-performance concrete, and offers many other advantages such as improved aesthetics, enhanced mechanical strength/chemical resistance while also offering lower CO2 emissions than traditional supplementary cementing materials.



mentioned in dispatches a lot recently. Suddenly it would seem plenty of money being thrown at this sector. lots of wanna be outfits. Punters, for that matter. *Demand curve => supply response*

FYI there is also _*FYI Resources (ASX: FYI*),_ which has "_optimised its process flowsheet to use kaolin feedstock from its Cadoux project in Western Australia for the refining of high purity alumina (HPA), believing the proposed design should lead to cost-effective processing of the material_".
And  *Suvo Strategic Minerals Limited (SUV)*, formerly Ultracharge Limited, a dual commodity Australian exploration and mining company focused on the development of their White Knight Kaolin Project and Nova Silica Sands Project, both located in Western Australia. ... ramping up soon to produce.
And another soon to IPO outfit *WA Kaolin. *Some talk here:








						The advanced kaolin miner breaking the ASX IPO mould - Stockhead
					

The founders of WA Kaolin have done the hard yards and sunk $40m of their own cash to significantly de-risk their project and prove up their kaolin product.




					stockhead-com-au.cdn.ampproject.org
				



.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (14 October 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> whilst in YHO it has no value, let me put it another way. Kaolin ...  HPA .... halloysite.
> mentioned in dispatches a lot recently. Suddenly it would seem plenty of money being thrown at this sector. lots of wanna be outfits. Punters, for that matter. *Demand curve => supply response*
> 
> FYI there is also _*FYI Resources (ASX: FYI*),_ which has "_optimised its process flowsheet to use kaolin feedstock from its Cadoux project in Western Australia for the refining of high purity alumina (HPA), believing the proposed design should lead to cost-effective processing of the material_".
> ...




This is a very interesting and very complex sector that I'm still coming to grips with.  On the one hand, you have kaolin - one of the oldest "industrial materials" on earth (like 10,000 + years of use for manufacturing and many times that as "white ochre" ) now being used a feedstock for a very recent material - HPA, and mixed with a "future material", Halloysite.  Throw in the conversion of koalin-halloysite to synthetic zeolites (eg. ASX:MSE) and you have a weird matrix of potential products and applications.  Of the companies now pursuing commercial ventures, there is a wide range of business strategies, value-adding processes and underlying resources (quality and quantity) to consider, along with capex and market access issues.  As with Lithium, the global market is not transparent, with prices quoted for even "ordinary" kaolin varying widely.  The existence of some large companies like Imerys and BASF, which have been quite predatory in the past and the fact that a large chunk of the kaolin and kaolin-halloysite market is in China, add to the risks.  All this makes for some very exiting investing IMO.


----------



## tinhat (27 October 2020)

charlsie said:


> might not be valuable, but i had a chuckle




That's cool by me but I'm here firstly to make money within a very tight circle of what I consider ethical.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

Daily chart indicates to me that the next price swing higher may have started today with the high volume bullish bar. Please remember to social distance in the buy queue tomorrow.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> Please remember to social distance in the buy queue tomorrow.



Haha, don't forget to look around and eye everyone off, to see if they look sick... don't forget the mandatory glare if someone dares cough or sneeze...
Very much over it... 
Thanks for the heads up, will wait and see what VML is up to first...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (28 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> Daily chart indicates to me that the next price swing higher may have started today with the high volume bullish bar. Please remember to social distance in the buy queue tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 113882



Yesterday this was my second entry to ADN. Previous profitable September.

Great charts @peter2 

gg


----------



## tinhat (5 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> whilst in YHO it has no value, let me put it another way. Kaolin ...  HPA .... halloysite.
> mentioned in dispatches a lot recently. Suddenly it would seem plenty of money being thrown at this sector. lots of wanna be outfits. Punters, for that matter. *Demand curve => supply response*
> 
> FYI there is also _*FYI Resources (ASX: FYI*),_ which has "_optimised its process flowsheet to use kaolin feedstock from its Cadoux project in Western Australia for the refining of high purity alumina (HPA), believing the proposed design should lead to cost-effective processing of the material_".
> ...




Glad you are doing your research. In the mean-time I've tripled my money in ADN, doubled my money in MEP and up 42% in A4N (late to the party on that one I am afraid). Call me stupid, but I haven't even Google street searched any of their head offices!

You say, demand curve equals supply response. Someone intelligent once said "In the long run we are all dead" (JMK). I went to uni a long long time ago. They taught us about the marginal cost curve back then. Mind you they also taught us about the Pareto Optimal back in those days - that's probably forbidden economic heresy these days.


----------



## charlsie (5 November 2020)

tinhat said:


> Glad you are doing your research. In the mean-time I've tripled my money in ADN, doubled my money in MEP and up 42% in A4N (late to the party on that one I am afraid). Call me stupid, but I haven't even Google street searched any of their head offices!
> 
> You say, demand curve equals supply response. Someone intelligent once said "In the long run we are all dead" (JMK). I went to uni a long long time ago. They taught us about the marginal cost curve back then. Mind you they also taught us about the Pareto Optimal back in those days - that's probably forbidden economic heresy these days.




 IMHO this isn't a very valuable post


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (8 November 2020)

ADN needs to break convincingly above 20c soon or I'll be taking some profits. Halloysite seems like a good story but the chart needs to show price continuing up.






gg


----------



## rnr (9 November 2020)

Just my take on the chart (both daily & weekly) and I may be off track here but can't help thinking that price is set to go down ATM.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## tinhat (9 November 2020)

charlsie said:


> IMHO this isn't a very valuable post




It probably isn't if you are only here for the giggles.


----------



## charlsie (11 November 2020)

would anyone like to speculate on the reason for the large sell off this afternoon?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 November 2020)

charlsie said:


> would anyone like to speculate on the reason for the large sell off this afternoon?



Exercise of options occurred. The shares were sold aftermarket dropping the price by 1c.

About 700,000 shares sold aftermarket out of a total traded of 18.1 million today.

gg


----------



## charlsie (11 November 2020)

looking at the comsec 1 day chart, it shows 5 million shares being sold at the end of trade. I'll be interested to see what eventuates tomorrow, it just seems a rather large move.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 November 2020)

charlsie said:


> looking at the comsec 1 day chart, it shows 5 million shares being sold at the end of trade. I'll be interested to see what eventuates tomorrow, it just seems a rather large move.



I just added up number after 4.00pm in course of sales to get my figure as it seemed to be chugging along when I checked earlier in the day. 600,000 crossed at 3:59:48. You are correct though 5m sold at end of day on Comsec charts. 

Interesting.

gg


----------



## frugal.rock (13 November 2020)

tinhat said:


> It probably isn't if you are only here for the giggles.



Well, the giggles arrived today.

A Friday  P & D special, or signs of what's to come.
If you had to put a short to medium term target guess on this one Tinhat, might I ask what it would be? Cheers.


----------



## tech/a (13 November 2020)

Funny you should bring this up
Small punt working out


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (13 November 2020)

tech/a said:


> Funny you should bring this up
> Small punt working out
> View attachment 114594



Well done.

I lost patience with it and sold out at 0.19 yesterday.

gg


----------



## tinhat (17 November 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Well, the giggles arrived today.
> 
> A Friday  P & D special, or signs of what's to come.
> If you had to put a short to medium term target guess on this one Tinhat, might I ask what it would be? Cheers.
> View attachment 114593



Mate in my ideal world, nothing is short-term. I bought this at $0.05. I'm not smart. I get my info from others. In this case I believe it was the share cafe hidden gems webinar.

The only wisdom I can offer is what I have learnt from others who have posted here over many years. Take a calculated punt but bail out of your losers early and let your winners run. Trust me, I've made a lot of money lately and I want to see koala habitat protected before anything else quite frankly.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (4 December 2020)

In a trading halt.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (9 December 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> In a trading halt.




This halt related to a legacy gold project where the managing partner (LSE listed Cobra Resources) announced some encouraging assay results for a project on the western side of the Eyre Peninsula.  In the bigger scheme of things, this meant little for the ADN SP, which continues to hover around the .24/,25 level on declining volumes.  Further announcements are not expected before Feb/March (DFS and/or lodgement of mining application) but if there are binding offtakes for ceramic or cement grade HK OR positive news about the Carbon Capture and Storage HNT Pilot Plant, the share price could make new highs before then.  Current MC is around $500M which pretty much reflects the (appropriately  discounted) NPV revealed in the PFS.

I'm holding tight to my ADN.


----------



## bux2000 (11 March 2021)

ADN doing a bit of a breakout today

bux


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

bux2000 said:


> ADN doing a bit of a breakout today



nice  ... 5c to 37c in half a year


----------



## charlsie (11 March 2021)

i would love to know why the breakout occurred, in lockstep with MEP that owns 25% of their jv. There's been no announcements and the largest volume day since November. Maybe the drilling at Mt Hope has found something. I hold


----------



## Dona Ferentes (11 March 2021)

My watchlist
	

		
			
		

		
	




going to be a winner or 2 amongst them

(edit: added Zeotech ZEO this week)


----------



## Jack Aubrey (11 March 2021)

charlsie said:


> i would love to know why the breakout occurred, in lockstep with MEP that owns 25% of their jv. There's been no announcements and the largest volume day since November. Maybe the drilling at Mt Hope has found something. I hold



A bit of a mystery as to why today, but bots capping the price seemed to disappear after lunch and lines just got wiped.  ASX300 is re-balanced tomorrow and ADN is close (but not guaranteed).  Company has promised announcements on BOAs and patents very soon - possibly next week.  I also hold ADN.


----------



## charlsie (11 March 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> My watchlist
> 
> going to be a winner or 2 amongst them



i really hope so dona, as i hold 3 of those in your watchlist, and as they say 2 out of three aint bad. though LRS could do with some help atm


----------



## Sean K (12 March 2021)

Looks like a decent breakout. Not sure if it'd be based on Mount Hope drilling as it only started a few days ago. 

What's the current resource look like compared to any others out there? 

Well done to anyone who had this at 5c. Impressive six months.


----------



## Sean K (17 March 2021)

Had a few good days leading to a trading halt for this ann. Sounds pretty positive for ADN.


----------



## Sean K (24 March 2021)

ADN broke up pretty well a few days ago and then sellers took over. Will be interesting to see if it holds this support line. No idea of the fundamentals on this, it's a mystery to me.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (24 March 2021)

I hold ADN.

It entered the All Ords this week and there was huge volume last friday at around .40 - also an announcement of ADN's first Binding Offtake Agreement (for ceramics-grade kaolin to a Japanese manufacturer) which seemed to excite both the up- and down-rampers on social media and forums.

That _may_ help explain the fall this week and there have been lots of apparent bot trades for the past three days.  Profit-taking and shorters may also be driving the SP down.

On the fundamentals side, there are several more announcements likely before the DFS for the "Great White" project is released next quarter. Lots of speculation around and some (very) silly commentary on company valuations based on the one project and the one announced offtake.  I'm in this for the longer haul -  at least until mining starts next year.


----------



## rnr (24 March 2021)

kennas said:


> ADN broke up pretty well a few days ago and then sellers took over. Will be interesting to see if it holds this support line. No idea of the fundamentals on this, it's a mystery to me.
> 
> View attachment 121811




The low of 33¢ was rejected today so a push higher tomorrow is certainly a possibility.

I do not hold ADN, Cheers Rob


----------



## Dona Ferentes (6 May 2021)

Minotaur Exploration (MEP) and Andromeda Metals (joint owners of Natural Nanotech Pty Ltd) have signed a $4 million research partnership with the University of Newcastle's Global Innovative Centre for Advanced Nanomaterials (GICAN).

The partnership will advance research into carbon dioxide capture  through the use of halloysite nanotubes as novel adsorbent systems and catalysts for CO2 capture and conversion processes.

Further details can be found at: newcastle.edu.au/newsroom/featured/4-million-partnership-carbon

Also,  a 2,300 metre aircore drilling program has commenced at the Great White Deposit, located on the Eyre Peninsula of South Australia.

_both MEP and ADN are up about 10% (but still well off March highs, by about 50%)_


----------



## Sean K (10 June 2021)

These guys halved in price the past few months. Looked pretty dire. Might have shaken a lot of punters out. 

Broken up this am on the back of this off-take agreement.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (10 June 2021)

Nice announcement -  more than 50% of predicted Y1 production now committed through two BOAs (70kt+5kt sold of 116kt projected total).  This is before DFS is released this month and finance for CAPEX announced/raised.   They start scraping dirt on 2/2/22 if mining licence is granted (expected in October and low risk of not getting it).

Despite the recent drop (shorters?), this remains by far my biggest and most successful buy.


----------



## charlsie (12 June 2021)

kennas said:


> These guys halved in price the past few months. Looked pretty dire. Might have shaken a lot of punters out.



it's all in the eye of the beholder kennas. it certainly doesn't look dire to me. At 40cents the price looked unsustainable. a pull back was always on the cards and i was selling into it. It will take a bit more to shake Jack and I out of this tree. I'm guessing the only punters that are out are the ones who jumped on the bandwagon last november


----------



## finicky (12 June 2021)

Hope ADN fans have also given MEP a look over since it has 25% of the Kaolin project. MEP haven't inflated share issuance to the multiple that ADN has and MEP has support of OZL for other project(s).
I hold neither.

12 month Dly comparative


----------



## greggles (1 July 2021)

ADN raising $45 million through a $30 million institutional placement that has already been completed and a $15 million Share Purchase Plan to eligible shareholders on the same terms as the Placement.

200 million shares (9.25% of the issued capital) were issued in the Placement at 15c per share, resulting in approximately 2,360 million shares on issue after the issuance of the Placement shares. So the upcoming SPP will also be at 15c and will involve the placement of 100 million shares which will take the total shares on issue after the capital raising is complete to 2,460 million shares on issue.

In the Investor Presentation they released yesterday they are very specific about how the funds will be used.



> Funds raised will be used for the following:
> 
> ~$6.0million – Great White Project studies including DFS
> ~$20.0million – Great White Project pre-construction and long lead items
> ...




After the SPP completes they will be cashed up and ready to push the Great White Kaolin Project forward.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (30 September 2021)

My October 2021 stock pick.

ADN has been on an extended downrun since March - from a high of 45 cents to around 15 cents since it was included in the All Ords index.

A number of announcements are due in the final quarter of 2021 and most likely in October.  These include the State Government's decision on the Mining Licence and the Definitive/Bankable Feasibility Study for the Great White Halloysite/Kaolin Project.  ADN has lots of irons in the fire and it has endured a few delays and downramping as the project settles.  The DFS is only expected to cover the basic business of H-K for ceramics and coatings, leaving some high return and high tech prospects on the backburner for now.  Nevertheless, it is looking the goods (IMO) as a profitable producer in the short term with the mine and plant operating at 116,000 t/a by the end of 2021 and doubling that output two years later.


----------



## brerwallabi (30 September 2021)

A few months ago I almost purchased a few shares in ADN however due to the ever declining share price I did not follow through. In investigating ADN I found another company looking for the similar minerals.
Corella Resources (CR9) are seeking a maiden resource estimate hopefully the same as ADN with some results due any day now, they are currently trading at 4.8cents. 
I would be happy if they reached the current ADN price.
Good luck with ADN I am sure they won’t be dwelling in the cellar going forward.


----------



## Jack Aubrey (30 September 2021)

brerwallabi said:


> A few months ago I almost purchased a few shares in ADN however due to the ever declining share price I did not follow through. In investigating ADN I found another company looking for the similar minerals.
> Corella Resources (CR9) are seeking a maiden resource estimate hopefully the same as ADN with some results due any day now, they are currently trading at 4.8cents.
> I would be happy if they reached the current ADN price.
> Good luck with ADN I am sure they won’t be dwelling in the cellar going forward.



Good luck with CR9.  By coincidence, my average price for ADN is almost exactly 4.8 cents (spread over about 20 lots purchased since early 2019).


----------



## brerwallabi (1 October 2021)

Jack Aubrey said:


> Good luck with CR9.  By coincidence, my average price for ADN is almost exactly 4.8 cents (spread over about 20 lots purchased since early 2019).



Hmmm that is a bit of coincidence so if the CR9 results are as good as ADN or better hopefully CR9 price follows the trajectory of the ADN and becomes a 10 bagger another coincidence. Time to get out then as another coincidence might see it drop to 15cents.


----------



## tech/a (23 October 2021)

Placed this one up as a "Trade This Chart " Candidate,


----------



## Jack Aubrey (23 October 2021)

tech/a said:


> Placed this one up as a "Trade This Chart " Candidate,
> 
> View attachment 131841



A lift is also indicated by expected ANNs in the near term - Mining Licence and DFS/BFS being the main ones expected this week or next.  Could also be further offtakes and news about concrete additive market (possible partnership) as well as debt financing for revised CAPEX.  There are still more than 45 Million shorts outstanding (opened since the CR allowed around 70M to cover off market).  A "short squeeze" isn't out of the question.  Will be watching with interest!


----------



## doogie_goes_off (24 October 2021)

The feedstock grade makes little difference. All the kaolin plays are the same. There is minimal resource risk. Results mean bugger all. The cost is in the processing and hence the risk is in the processing cost. Anyone can find some kaolin. Very few can create 4N/5N HPA successfully. Hence the switch to ceramic grade clay and the market realising they won't get $20k a ton of product. This will not peak again IMO.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2021)

ADN in a Trading Halt pending an announcement regarding a corporate transaction and an update on the Great White Kaolin Project. 

and MEP .... also in a T/H ;  requested in light of a pending material announcement regarding a possible change of control transaction involving the Company.


----------



## charlsie (31 December 2021)

I've put ADN in for one of my 2022 yearly picks. this stock has been kind to me, even though i did take advantage of the high prices during the year to sell down 90% of my holdings and will look to increase again in moments of a weak price. I feel that as they move forward with getting the plant sorted, the SP should slowly ramp up in the new year.


----------



## Sean K (24 January 2022)

Interesting M&A action here. Been following ADN but not MEP.


----------



## Miner (6 April 2022)

greggles said:


> ADN raising $45 million through a $30 million institutional placement that has already been completed and a $15 million Share Purchase Plan to eligible shareholders on the same terms as the Placement.
> 
> 200 million shares (9.25% of the issued capital) were issued in the Placement at 15c per share, resulting in approximately 2,360 million shares on issue after the issuance of the Placement shares. So the upcoming SPP will also be at 15c and will involve the placement of 100 million shares which will take the total shares on issue after the capital raising is complete to 2,460 million shares on issue.
> 
> ...



With the DFS announcement the market anticipated for another CR and slammed the price hard to 34%  which is lower than the CR was raised only few months back.
IRR of 34% has not attracted the market either


----------



## charlsie (7 April 2022)

Another drop of 17% today and finished at .095c 
Years ago i would've thought this a buy now, as i've learnt through the years, it isn't. hopefully I'm wrong for those still holding


----------



## Miner (7 April 2022)

charlsie said:


> Another drop of 17% today and finished at .095c
> Years ago i would've thought this a buy now, as i've learnt through the years, it isn't. hopefully I'm wrong for those still holding



Yes. There could be more inside story.
Funny enough, yesterday I for a hunch did a trade yesterday a buy and sale giving me $800 without any money excepting two brokerage. 
Thankfully I did not get greedy to hold it for today in making $800 loss if sold today.
Some bad signs on ADN


----------



## Captain_Chaza (7 April 2022)

It would never happen to me

I have learnt from experience
One of the basic rules at sea is

"Don't catch Falling Knives"
I was lucky once
I only lost a couple of fingers

Thank God
NO THUMBS!!


----------



## Ann (7 April 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> It would never happen to me
> 
> I have learnt from experience
> One of the basic rules at sea is
> ...




Thank goodness I learned well and early from clever people like you at IC back in the day! I never tried to catch one and never will!

Andromeda Metals Ltd (ASX: ADN)The Andromeda Metals share price has continued to sink and is down a further 15% to 9.8 cents. Investors have been selling this kaolin explorer’s shares this week following the release of a bitterly disappointing definitive feasibility study (DFS) for the Great White Kaolin Project in South Australia. Management revealed an internal rate of return (IRR) of 36% and a 5.9 years payback, which compares unfavourably to previous estimates of 175% and 15 months, respectively.


----------



## Captain_Chaza (7 April 2022)

TALK is CHEAP IMHO

The chart of her performance in the water says it all
 " UNSEAWORTHY"


----------



## Dona Ferentes (26 July 2022)

plugged the drip?  Down to low 6's in June, and up to 10.5c today on this news:

*Highlights *

_Andromeda has signed a legally binding offtake Agreement with the Vietnam and Hong Kong based Asia Minerals Resources to supply halloysite-kaolin from the Great White Kaolin Project. _
_The binding Agreement is for up to a total of 38,500 tonnes of Great White KCM™ 90 over the first three years of production at a price in excess of the Definitive Feasibility Study pricing. _
_The Agreement includes sales into the ceramics sector covering Vietnam, Malaysia, Singapore, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan, Philippines, South Korea, Indonesia, Thailand and the UAE_. 
But there's a whole heap of product out there, from all the aspiring producers.


----------



## barney (26 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> plugged the drip?  Down to low 6's in June, and up to 10.5c today on this news:




Interesting thanks for the heads up DF

Approx $330M Market Cap 

With $35M in the Bank  

This could/should have some legs over the next few months based on that alone (imhho)  Its the vibe


----------



## Miner (27 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> It would never happen to me
> 
> I have learnt from experience
> One of the basic rules at sea is
> ...



ADN did it again on Friday. Now 0.07 last traded. SPP was 15 cents.
Why market did not like the strategy to place orders for long lead items ?
Yes, ADN stuffed up earlier on the financials between PFS to DFS.
But now it is getting stable. Not sure why the director resigned (personal reasons) and CEO unloaded stocks at 7 cents (paying off tax dues because got too much money in free options and remuneration)???
Could the off take agreement was not attractive enough after clarification ? DNH
Comments from the chartists,  followers and investors please ? @peter2 @Ann @Captain_Chaza @barney @Sean K @debtfree @tech/a


----------



## barney (29 August 2022)

Miner said:


> Yes, ADN stuffed up earlier on the financials between PFS to DFS... CEO unloaded stocks at 7 cents



A lot of Director "action" as you point out @Miner 

The chart is obviously ugly but the contrarian in me says, 

It looks like the mother of all tree shakes as they come up to the next phase of operations.

If I had some spare cash I would be tempted to accumulate a handful over the next couple of months at 6 and under (if possible)

Won't be surprised to see a healthy dead cat bounce once the dust settles.

Could be totally wrong of course.


----------



## Miner (29 August 2022)

barney said:


> A lot of Director "action" as you point out @Miner
> 
> The chart is obviously ugly but the contrarian in me says,
> 
> ...



Thanks @barney 
Could some one please provide or show me the tree to shake to get some money for ADN ?  

Regards


----------



## Captain_Chaza (29 August 2022)

As requested, above
Can you see the trees?


----------



## Miner (29 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> As requested, above
> Can you see the trees?
> View attachment 146082



A real tree for a pirate like @Captain_Chaza to shake and not for a miner to shake


----------



## Captain_Chaza (30 August 2022)

Miner said:


> A real tree for a pirate like @Captain_Chaza to shake and not for a miner to shake



I can only see the cat
Can you see the cat?


----------



## barney (30 August 2022)

Captain_Chaza said:


> I can only see the cat
> Can you see the cat?



Lol .... I can see the cat.

But he is not bouncing at this stage

Therefore he is still alive.

I still think the poor pussy will likely die (and bounce accordingly) not too far down the track

Way too many people feeding that cat for him not to have at least one last feed of Whiskas

Of course, dissecting cat food is not everyone's cup of tea, lol.


----------



## InsvestoBoy (30 August 2022)

Wow.


----------



## galumay (31 August 2022)

Andrew has been warning about the fraud that is ADN for a long time. Another successful hot crapper based scam.


----------



## barney (3 October 2022)

Monthly comp pick. The chart is ugly, but you never know.


----------



## barney (3 October 2022)

barney said:


> Monthly comp pick. The chart is ugly, but you never know.




Lol ..... good start  ... not.

I actually bought a few of these before this big drop so I have a small financial investment which is currently underwater. Nothing unusual when buying Specs of course


----------

